

Working with JavaScript Arrays - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/working-with-javascript-arrays/25734

======
k2xl
Decent introduction, but should probably mention more about different ways to
populate arrays. In these examples someone new to programming would think "Why
not just do value1, value2, value3, etc..." Maybe showing how one can loop
through items, or access items with variable. Or even how you can populate
arrays with other values (talking about .push() would be a good idea)

